# Live Rock and Live Sand



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was looking at the prices of live rock and live sand today to put in my new 55 gallon aquarium and realized how expensive it is! So i was walking the dog when it hit me, since i live in miami, go to the ocean and get some live rock and live sand. This may sound stupid, but is it possible to do this? Any there any dangers or problems with doing this, because I dont see people readily going to the ocean and bringing back sand and rock for their aquarium, they just buy from LFS. Let me know.


----------



## tamccain (Apr 15, 2006)

It is a possibility that doing it would be illegal. You should check the laws before you to and start pulling stuff out of the ocean to put in your aquarium


----------



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey, 

I did some diving in the keys and found me some really good live rocks and save alot of money too. The rocks are just awesome. I dont know if its illegal. It might be! It aint cheating unless you get caught! 

Pin


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i believe it is very illegal. Trust me i thought about the same thing, but when i read that it was illegal, i forgot about it on the spot.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

why would it be illegal? It isnt illegal to bring sand home from the beach...why would it be to bring it that xtra step and put it in the aquarium?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its very illegal to take rock from the ocean. Sand isn't so bad. Taking liverock will result in HEAVY fines and LONG jail sentences. Murderers get less time usually.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Its very illegal to take rock from the ocean. Sand isn't so bad. Taking liverock will result in HEAVY fines and LONG jail sentences. Murderers get less time usually.


Absolutely True!

Just buy 50% Live Rock & 50% Base Rock. Cheaper that way & the base rock will become live rock in 6 months or less.

Use aragonite based sand. Seed it with a small cup full from a friends established tank or a little from your LFS and it too will become live.

These are the poor mans tips for Live Rock & Live Sand. 

Keri


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its highly illegal and very unmoral. 

The liverock you and I buy are actually from man made reefs. Rock that was dumped in the ocean letting it sit for years and establishing biomass. If it wasn't done this way... our reefs would be in terrible danger and under extreeme exploitation. If every reef aquarist would take even 20-30lbs of liverock from the ocean that wasn't man made, there wouldn't be any reef left after maybe only a decade. 

"Hey, 

I did some diving in the keys and found me some really good live rocks and save alot of money too. The rocks are just awesome. I dont know if its illegal. It might be! It aint cheating unless you get caught! 

Pin"

This statement really sadens me, did you ever consider what you did was illegal?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The only place I know of it even slightly being legal is in places in hawaii, but you can only take about a pound and a half a day. That's only what i've heard, no clue if there's any truth to it.


----------

